# So I have a blog...cooooAL!



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Welcome to blog land! Ha ha, yeah I think we all feel like we're the only ones before we find this site. We may all be crazy, but at least we're not alone!


----------



## thud (Jan 22, 2008)

Keep crankin' out the spook, Terra. Love your stuff, it really does inspire the rookie haunters.

*thud*


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I feel the same way about the forum, out in the "real world", so called, I am the odd one,but here I fit right in, and can get ideas, help, and support and , like you said, kudos, and appreciation of the work that is put into what we do, I am grateful that I found this place when I did!! 
PS, love you tombsone work!!


----------

